# פירות / תשע



## Ali Smith

שלום!

Is פֵּרוֹת (plural of "fruit" pri) pronounced perot or peyrot?

תודה!


----------



## Drink

If you're extremely Ashkenazi, you'll say "ey", otherwise "e".


----------



## Ali Smith

Oh, I see. Just like in תשע (nine). Only Ashkenazis pronounce it “teysha”.


----------



## Drink

Well actually with תשע it's become more common, almost universal. There are certain words like that.


----------



## slus

Both with תשע and פירות, the native Israeli pronounciation is closer to ey, but it's something in between.


----------



## Techref

אני יכול לשאול משהו?
בכל פעם צופה סרטון ביוטיוב
אני תמיד שומע את המספר תשע מבוטא כ 
"chaa" ולא "teysha".
האם שמעתי נכון?


----------



## Drink

זה רק במקרים האלה, נכון?
- תשע עשרה = t'sha esre = cha esre
- תשע מאות = t'sha me'ot = cha mot


----------



## Techref

Drink said:


> זה רק במקרים האלה, נכון?
> - תשע עשרה = t'sha esre = cha esre
> - תשע מאות = t'sha me'ot = cha mot



ohhh ..
ענית על השאלה שלי שרציתי לשאול לפני מספר חודשיים.
באותו זמן לא שאלתי בשל הפחר של בושות.
תודה בכל אופן. =)


----------



## Ali Smith

This reminds me of מהן "from them (feminine)", which is almost always pronounced "meihen" and hardly ever "mehen".


----------

